# cleaning dust(?) out of a volume pot??



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I fired up my old Garnet Pro 200 last night, it's still working good other than being overdue for a tube change. :smilie_flagge17: (I can hear one tube rattle with any note lower than a 6th string G)

It's getting some crackle in the volume pot when you move the knob, I imagine it dirt & crap built up over the years. Is that something
I can clean out myself with either air or contact cleaner? Is it better left to a pro?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You CAN buy a can of something to shpritz in there. You can take the wet approach (contact cleaner), or you can take the dry approach (compressed air, like you use to clean computers). Alternatively, you can take the more industrious approach and remove the pot, pry the tabs to remove the back, and clean the resistive strip directly with a Q-tip dipped in a bit of alcohol.

The thing people tend not to realize is that dust is only one source of pot crackle/noise. Pots work by rubbing a movable contact against the resistive strip. It only makes that contact because of friction/pressure. Over time, the wiper can scrape teeny tiny bits of resistive strip off and create its own residue and imperfections. The analogy I like to use is that of a street that hasn't been repaved in a while and has both an accumulation of small potholes AND the little chunks of asphalt littering the street. The same way the ride won't be smooth or quiet on the street, your pot will not be quiet either. While dust and stuff from outside can be easily excised by spraying something in there, the internal residue may not come out so easily.

Given the age of the amp, you may need to consider either more intensive cleaning like I described, or else replacing the pot. Chances are pretty good that control has seen some serious duty and worked up its own pile of microsludge.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you.

The amp is definatly worth new pots so I'll have a look and see if it's something I can handle or not. If not, I know people who can. :smile:

They're all "pull boost" pots too. Hopefully I can still find some.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Get a can of Deoxit 5.....always a good thing to have around for anything from tube sockets/pins to jacks or noisy pots :smile:

Just a note of caution....DO NOT get this stuff on your guitars finish , be careful !! ( I found that out the hard way...once ) You do not need to use much of it , just a small shot of it will do .


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the same problem, and was actually looking at the aforementioned Deoxit site recently.

Here's one of their help articles related to guitar amps:

http://store.caig.com/s.nl/ctype.KB/it.I/id.3183/KB.215/.f?category=51

I can't find a place that has the mini-spray version of DN5. I may just try the FaderLube.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Deoxit 5 is your friend. Although for cleaning tube sockets pure isopropyl alcohol is the best. Most of the stuff at the pharmacy has some water and other chems that you don't want. Minerals and lubricants cause build-ups that
can bring contact issues down the road. Give this stuff a try.



http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/20-1095


Cheers.

P.S. If all you have is the D5 make sure you remove as much of it as you can after your done cleaning.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I also recommend this stuff : http://www.stabilant.com
Not only is it great, it's made in Thornhill.

It is not a contact *cleaner* but a contact *enhancer*. Check out the applications listed here: http://www.stabilant.com/llsting.htm#appnn.htm

I've been able to buy it in little 0.5ml "tester" vials for 50 cents a pop at a local place, but apparently they don't make those anymore. A half millilitre is able to treat about 30 pots. Just great, great stuff. Despite how great it is, cleaning a pot properly before applying Stabilant is probably a good idea. Personally, I simply apply it to brand new pots as soon as I get them home. Extends the usable life of the pot that way.


----------

